# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  جاكيتات شتوية للصبايا

## دلع



----------


## دلع



----------


## دلع



----------


## دلع



----------


## دلع



----------


## دلع

يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## ساره

كلهم حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووين يسلمو  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
لا تنسي تكمليهم  :Eh S(2):

----------


## مسار الضوء

الاخت ساره  جميله تلك   الجاكيتات

 روعه

    مشاركه جميله بانتظار جديدك

 تحيه تليق

----------


## منار المومني

يسلمو دلع 
لسا بنستنى البقيه

----------


## دلع

ساره ومسار الضوء ومنار شكرا 
الصور رح يكونو هون بكره

----------


## دلع

بيجننوووووو

----------


## L A R A

مجموعه روعه .. 

واحلى واحد فيهم 

ما رح احكيلكم  :Eh S(8): 

دائما بدنا هيك مواضيع  :Eh S(15): 

يسلمو دلع

----------


## دلع

الله يسلمك L A R A

نور البوست بمرورك

----------


## angeles_107

يسلمو         :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## دلع

> يسلمو


 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## بنت اربد

يشير الخبراء إلى أن الجاكيت الطويل يساهم في إخفاء بعض عيوب الجسم البارزة ، كما يلي : 
- الجاكيت الطويل يخفي الخصر السمين .
- الجاكيت الواسع الطويل يساعد صاحبة المعدة الممتلئة على إخفاء هذا العيب الواضح. 
- في حالة الخصر القصير يفضل الملابس الانسيابية التي لا تحدد مكان الخصر واحترسي من الإقبال على الجاكيت القصير الضيق .
- في حالة الأكتاف الضيقة فإن أفضل الملابس تلك التي تضاف لها أكتاف عريضة في الجاكيت مع مراعاة أن تكون ضيقة عند الخصر والاتساع يكون في الجزء العلوي وتجنبي القطع الضيقة عند الكتفين .
- إذا كان خصرك كبير ابتعدي تماماً عن موضة الحزام على الوسط وأفضل رداء لهذا العيب الواضح الجاكيت الطويل .
- إذا كنتِ تعانين السمنة في منطقة الصدر يراعى دائماً عدم الإقبال على الملابس المفتوحة كثيراً عند الصدر بالإضافة إلى اختيار جاكيت ضيق الأكمام وعند منطقة الصدر وواسع عند الردفين ليوحي بالتناسق .

----------


## N_tarawneh

شكرا ً للإدراج الجميل يا بنت إربد ... :Smile: 
بس مافي حواليك ِ تشكيله رجالي ...؟؟؟

----------


## نور الصمادي

مجموعه جميله شكرا

----------


## lonely.lolo

حلوين كتييير يسلمو

----------


## أم ساره و سيرين

تشكيلة حلوه

----------


## maherayyad

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## مارسوبيلامي

طيب احذفو هالصورة قبل ما تحذفو ردي

مو عشان شي 


بس اتوقع انو انسب

----------


## darkman

شي حلو  كتير يا ريت كنت مصمم   ميرسي الك

----------


## دلع

شكرا على الردود

----------

